# Pregnant doe not eating, what do I do?



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a La Mancha doe, FF, still eating tiny bits the last couple of days but appetite is decreasing and she didn't even get up when we brought feed out this morning. Still alert and looking around. Due April 25. She has been fed 3 lbs of alfalfa pellets and has been brought up to 1 lb of whole oats with BOSS daily. Grass hay free choice. Where do I go from here. I do not want to lose this doe. She is a very quiet and tender type of doe as it is.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Is she being given probiotics? How are her poops?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

take her temp and get back to us and give CMPK asap


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Will she eat if you bring food to her? The one experience I had with hypocalcemia the doe acted really off, still eating but grinding teeth, standing hunched in the corner, etc. but then she wasn't pregnant. Some will hide sickness better than others however. Is she really big/uncomfortable/awkward looking or just kinda normal? Some of mine will get "lazy" towards the end of pregnancy and not always get up right away when I feed, but they always eat if you bring food to them and they always get up eventually.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Where do you live? Does she have access to browse and pasture? Some of mine have decreased their feed intake because we have a lot of fresh grass coming on.


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Temp is 102.5

She is on dry lot so no access to browse or pasture.


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

This doe is still up and moving about. She pooped on the milkstand last night (not normal for her) when she came in for her grain. Only ate about 1/3 of it then didn't want anymore. Alfalfa pellets she nibbled at just barely last night, didn't see her eat any this morning. Gave her a little grass hay out of hand this morning. She ate one small handful and wouldn't eat anymore. Haven't seen her poop yet today but haven't been out there constantly. Last night was the first time she ate her grain in two days. This all started on Monday when I gave her her copper boluse and CD/T shot. I trimmed her feet on Sunday. After that she wouldn't come into the milk room for grain and went partially off her feed.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I would give her a 3 cc sq shot of Vitamin B Complex and some Probios. If you feel she has been getting adequate calcium intake, which it sounds like she has, I would watch her for a couple of days if you think she is associating getting grain with going into the milk room/torture chamber. I trimmed my girls feet up a week or so ago also and dipped them all in Koppertox and for 2 or 3 days they acted like that room was just the "Evil spot".


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Farm Mom I got into your post on mistake but didn't edit anything.


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks all I will keep an eye on her and see how it goes.


----------



## SandyReuel (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Farm Mom, 
Your doe is setting her self up for a classic case or Pregnancy Toxemia. Otherwise known as Ketosis. You need to get her calorie consumption up and encourage her to start eating again. I would put her on a 500mg tablet of Niacin twice per day until her appetite returns to normal. You can get them at the grocery store and should start them Immediately! Giving her injections of Fortified B should help. If she doesn't respond and gets weaker then you will need to dose her with 30cc of propylene Glycol twice a day. You really don't want it to get to that place so encouraging her to eat and giving the Niacin are your best bet right now. The Niacin will help her to metabolize fats more efficiently and should increase her appetite. 
Sandy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I still would be giving her cmpk also


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

How is she today? Still off her feed? Is she eating her alfalfa pellets? What is her temp today?


----------

